# Benefit Fishing Tournament June 28th!!



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

We are having a Benefit Fishing Tournament and Fundraiser on June 28th
for details please see http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=161039.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't forget the online auction!!



tinyrogerd01 said:


> We are having a Benefit Fishing Tournament and Fundraiser on June 28th
> for details please see http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=161039.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Coming Soon!!! Need teams!!!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Only 18 days away!!!! Need Teams to Fish!!! Individuals OK!!!!*


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Only 5 Days Away!!!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Only 5 Days Away!!!!!!


How many teams ya got so far???


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't know for sure, but I am estimating at least 20 for sure... I should have a better idea come Friday.


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Anyone in the lake Jackson area heading to the benefit I have a few items for the auction and dont know if I will make it


----------

